# You have all convinced me.......



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

I just ordered my new Kindle 2, which I will receive Monday. I have never had any kind of eReader, and the Kindle is my first. After spending hours over the last week searching the internet for opinions and official reviews and comparisons, I decided to go with the kindle.

Now, I'm the type that, when I buy something, I want to get something I won't regret, and I become obsessed with researching my decision. And, well...I found this board from FaceBook, and after hearing all of you talking about Oberon cases, and hours of reading, comparing, looking at pictures, etc, I ordered the Oberon Tree of Life 2 for my new Kindle.

I'm a starving college student, and I'll probably be eating rice till after christmas because of this, but I think I'll be happy with my purchase. Thanks for everyone here sharing.......


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase, Shamar, and welcome. We hope you'll be happy with your purchase and you've found what I believe to be an excellent and helpful (and also friendly and very knowledgeable) resource in the people here at KindleBoards.com. 

You may be starving but at least you'll be in good company at the same time. We can show where to get some great free ebooks once your Kindle arrives. I'm sure you won't regret your purchase.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Great


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Shamar, enjoy the rice and I know you will love your new Kindle!!  And your Oberon as well.  You can start ordering free books even before the Kindle arrives.

We used to eat lots of Top Ramen (I think you could get five for a dollar at times) at Berkeley, though we also splurged on Chinese food as often as possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure our members here can give you some great rice recipes!    Congratulations on the Kindle.  We've got several college students who are getting some of their required reading for the Kindle, and saving a bit of money at the time, so that might help!

I love the Tree of Life.  It was my first Oberon cover.  Still kinda miss it.  

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB.  Enjoy your new K, and your new Oberon; both good choices.
Looking forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome! Congratulations on your new Kindle and Oberon.

As for the rice, we've got a rice cooker thread here somewhere.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Welcome! Congratulations on your new Kindle and Oberon.
> 
> As for the rice, we've got a rice cooker thread here somewhere.


And a KitchenAid mixer thread. And a contest where you can win Amazon giftcards (you can still enter until Dec 21st) so that might be a boon to the book buying budget.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since intinst is away for a few days, I'm going to copy and post his usual greeting (with his permission).

We are so glad you found KindleBoards, Shamar! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will find Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can find reading material at low or no cost!
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question.
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.

On my own behalf, let me say WELCOME Shamar, tell us more about yourself. And don't believe what anyone says about me, I'm really mostly harmless.... And here's a link to the rice cooker thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7743.0.html


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Since intinst is away for a few days, I'm going to copy and post his usual greeting (with his permission).
> 
> We are so glad you found KindleBoards, Shamar! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
> Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will find Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can find reading material at low or no cost!
> ...


Scarlet, The Hooded Claw is bitterly disappointed that you didn't put in a link to the highly-esteemed and universally-loved "Weird Kindle Books Thread"! I'll be contacting the Henchperson's Guild about this!  

Shamar, you probably know it, but Ramen Noodles are a traditional cheap tastey food for college students. Even better when you extend them by pouring them over macaroni or rice. Amazon's Grocery Section sometimes has amazing deals on by-the-case canned stuff that works out really cheap. Wish we'd had that when I was in college off at Melodrama Villain's U. These may give you some dollars saved to pick up more Kindle books...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, oh my evil overlord.... here it is....
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15647.0.html


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Shamar! I'm pretty new here too and have found all of the folks here to be great, helpful enablers. Ha! I'm on a rice-and-ramen diet myself, as I just got an Oberon too (Velcro; red ginkgo) for the K2 I got in July … and I really love that cover. It took me weeks to decide which one to get, but I'm so happy with it. I'll bet you'll love yours too; enjoy!!


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Mt Kindle should be here today. I already purchased one book, downloaded several freebies, and quite a few samples, so I should be good to go....just have to be careful with it till my Oberon cover comes toward the end of the week. 

I wished they had one like the sky dragon in a mural type design. I like the dragon, but don't like the pebble  design around the border and on the back.

Anyways....thanks for the welcome, I'll be around.......


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Shamar! So, you received your Kindle and love the dragon, but not on the Oberon cover  - well then you must find a dragon skin for your Kindle.  They are uber cheap (compared to the cover & Kindle) and not permanent.  Hop on over to Decalgirl.com and let us help you choose one.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome and careful.. LOL we will show you every cover, skin and combo you can dream up, we are group of enablers around here.. you will love your Kindle and welcome!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

you made the right choice ^.^ 
congrats!!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Welcome aboard, Shamar! So, you received your Kindle and love the dragon, but not on the Oberon cover - well then you must find a dragon skin for your Kindle. They are uber cheap (compared to the cover & Kindle) and not permanent. Hop on over to Decalgirl.com and let us help you choose one.


Too late, I already ordered the Oberon Tree of Life cover.

Haven't picked out a skin yet, but I may go with the shrooms, for the skin that is (although reading kindle after shrooming up may be a cool experience too, lol)


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool skin!  I ordered the Tree of Life too, but I got the Metamorphosis skin.  If I'd seen this one I probably would have ordered it.


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

Can't wait to get my Oberon cover though. I hope it comes in the mail by tomorrow though because I planned to go out of town tomorrow night to see my mother for a few days. We don't really do Christmas but winter solstice is the 21st, and it would be a good excuse.

I ordered on the 14th, and got an email that it was in-rout on the 15th, so I hope it will arrive tomorrow (the 18th), cuz I really don't wanna have to hang around till noon on Saturday and I don't want it sitting in my mailbox for 4 days. My apartments are real ghetto and the kids are always getting into the mailboxes. I'm sure it would disappear if it got left in the box overnight.


----------

